# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cherry Red Shrimp



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice shot! BTW congrats on winning the AQ contest







Spoke to Juggler


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Very cool photo. I saw these on Sunday at my local fish store. But at $7.99 each I figured I would hold off for now. Do they reproduce in captivity?

Maybe if I setup a small nano tank at work I will get some.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid - thanks! What did you speak with
Juggler about?

mm - they should come down in price. Here
we can get them for $3.99 each. They're
supposed to be prolific - so we'll see.
I've set them up in a 5.5 with some
bumblebee shrimp. I've seen one female carrying eggs. Will let you guys know in a few weeks...

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by mm12463:
> Very cool photo. I saw these on Sunday at my local fish store. But at $7.99 each I figured I would hold off for now. Do they reproduce in captivity?
> ...


http://fish.silver-fox.us
[/QUOTE]

US$7.99! *fainted with a loud thud&#8230;*

yes they do breed, quite easily. I have a tank overgrown with hairgrass, and they (amongst many other shrimps) breed like no tomorrow. I found 30 of them in my cannister filter when I opened it for cleaning, these grew from fries when they got sucked into the filter.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't faint, hwchoy; it's true! You live in Asia so it's so much easier for you to obtain those animals as they are native there. Too many stuff I even care to count are over priced here. 



Paul


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by SurWrathful:
> Don't faint, hwchoy; it's true! You live in Asia so it's so much easier for you to obtain those animals as they are native there. Too many stuff I even care to count are over priced here.
> ...


OK, your turn to faint







cherry shrimps cost about US$0.60.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

ha! I won't because I was from Taiwan I remember I used to go down to the local creeks to collect for free! I do know the market there and the market here in North America are different. However, my fellow Americans might once they see your posted price, hehe! To think how much profit lfs here make, even after deduction from shipping









Paul


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

dang! what a pretty little guy...

if anyone out *there* plans on going shrimp collecting, i welcome donations







i can't bring myself to pay 7 bucks a shrimp...


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

perhaps you'd convince yourself to pay $7 for this guy?










[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great photo, 
I'll pay $7 CAD for him!!









Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, I still wish they would cost alot less here in North America than the crazy price right now. Not worth it for me, even at $3 a pop! Isn't there anyone in US who breeds and sells these creatures? If yes then they should cost substantially less, right?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

$3 a pop i wish they sell here for $10-18 depending who rarly has them.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I occassionally sell some on aquabid.







I'll be sure to let you guys know next time. I think they went for like $4-5 each after shipping last time I auctioned them.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Definitely alert us when you have such deals available







PM me first, though, hehe!

Paul


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm going to have to seriously investigate how to ship these critters over alive!

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

How do these guys compare to Amano shrimp as far as algae cleanup?

I'm redooing my 6 gallon right now, should be complete by the end of the week, would LOVE to have some of these guys in there instead of amano ...









Patience always pays off.


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

what restrict yourself to only one kind of shrimp?

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Only thing would be space. It's only 6 gallons, and I am planning on putting a pair of Dwarf Gouramis in it. Not sure if I am going to do anything with corydoras cats, or even loaches, they are options though. 

Now if I could do ~2-3 amano and 2-3 Cherry shrimp that would probably be enough for an algae crew, especially if the cherry shrimp reproduce so much.

Any recommendations?

Patience always pays off.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, if you all could figure out a way for cheaper shipping then it would be great. Mainly I am just looking for suppliers of these shrimps here in the States as that will make everything alot easier as far as transportation and customs are concerned. 

How many of these shrimp do you all think would be adequate in cleaning a 10-gal of algae? 10, 20, 30? And they will get along with one another between different genera and species, right? Like, cherry and amano, etc...
It is ok to mix different shrimps, right?
Thanks


Paul


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Geo:
> How do these guys compare to Amano shrimp as far as algae cleanup?


No competition. Amano shrimp win pincers-down. You would probably need at least 5 cherry reds to do the job of one Amano shrimp. I was keeping the cherries more for the fact that they're "pretty."

Also, while the reds are quite tough for Neocaridina shrimp, they still can't tolerate as much junk as Amano shrimp. My Amanos can easily survive in a tank that gets moderately heavy fertilization. In my experience, the cherry reds get stressed and die from the same levels of ferts. They can take considerably more than bumble bee shrimp, however. Generally speaking, I don't think Neocaridina shrimp really belong in "high-tech" planted tanks. I have three other shrimp which, as far as I can tell, are Caridina sp. 'Zeylanica' and they're pretty tough, too. Haven't put them in a tank that receives fertilizers, but the three I bought have survived where I've lost numerous Neocaridina shrimp (including the cherries) for unknown reasons.

Remember that Neos generally have a life span of a little over a year. You can expect Amano shrimp to live for at least a couple of years (I've got one that I've had for almost three years). Neos are supposedly easier to breed in an aquarium without human intervention, and if you can get them to do so, they certainly have that in their favor (aside from appearances). But if you're getting cherry shrimp to "do work" as algae controllers in your tank, you'll likely be disappointed. They'll *seem* like they're hard at work, but their size really limits *how much* work they can do. There's no reason why you can't keep both species in your one tank, though.

-Naomi


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Great elaboration on these shrimps, thank you, Naomi! I guess I will try to see just what my lfs has; if I could get both kinds then it would be great







I have little to worry about as far as predation is concerned because I won't keep any fish in there. Only shrimps and some snails that got in there unintentionally

Paul


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for the help, Naomi!

Amano shrimps it is, in greater numbers, and mb a pair of cherry shrimp if I can find 'em.

I'm curious, do you have any experience with Wood/6-Legged/Fan Shrimp? (Not sure on latin name, but those are some of the common names I have heard) I'm looking at putting one of those in the tank as well, and I'm wondering if one would get along with the rest of the inhabitants in the aquarium (or if even 6 gallons is enough space for one)

Thanks!

Patience always pays off.


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

6-gallon tank is about 25 litres. I have one almost exactly like that, a 1-ft cube tank populated with various cryptocryne. I don't actually have amano shrimps (it seems their proper common name is Yamato shrimp, "Amano" being the honorific given to the introducer) in there as it was low light and not much algae. I have about 20 shrimps of the "cherry-class" (size-wise) and would go on to 50 if it is heavily planted.

In my other tank which is about 25 gallons, I have hundreds of these critters, about 100 would be the pretty ones (cherry, tiger, green, blue, bee, etc) with the rest being the cheap malayan shrimp (which can also display quite stunning colours), see the other topic on shrimps in this forum.

Of course I understand the cost structure is pretty prohibitive over in north america, so if you could get malayan shrimps, I'd suggest populating heavily with these guys and a number of "lookers" to improve the scenery.

Strange that I don't hear any mention of tiger shrimps. Do you guys get these at all? 
they readily cross breed with bees, and possibly malayans.


















[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Geo:
> 
> ...


yes, the _Atyopsis moluccensis_. I posted a pic on the other topic have a look. These guys are very intereting but are rather large so you wouldn't put more than 2 in a six-gallon. However, all these shrimps are very peaceful, just dump them all in and enjoy the show









[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Geo:
> 
> Now if I could do ~2-3 amano and 2-3 Cherry shrimp that would probably be enough for an algae crew, especially if the cherry shrimp reproduce so much.


you need good hiding place for the fries if you want them to breed. I have no problem getting them to have eggs but it was only when I had a thick hair-grass tank that they really started breeding. Seems the HG affords not only the hiding place but also the mulp breeds microorganisms for the fries, and also prevent them from being sucked away during water changes.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

hwchoy, your knowledge on these shrimps is unsurpassed. Thanks for telling and showing about them! Do post more pictures as well as more insights on these wonderful critters









Paul


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by SurWrathful:
> hwchoy, your knowledge on these shrimps is unsurpassed. Thanks for telling and showing about them! Do post more pictures as well as more insights on these wonderful critters
> ...


nah, I'm just a sucker for shrimps. my dream shrimp is another filter feeder like the wood shrimp _Atyopsis moluccensis_ but this guy is very very small (smaller than malayan and cherries), also has filter fans, and lives in Singapore's remaining forest reserve. It is known as the Temasek shrimp _Caridina temasek_ and was thought to be endemic until quite recently.

BTW Temasek is the ancient name (pre-14th century) for Singapore.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

We just got some more tiger shrimp locally. I got my first ones about last July. I think many of them died due to the extreme summer heat. I was calling every shop within about a 30-mile radius to find them again. In November, I mail-ordered some. Only two arrived alive and they died within a week. Right around Christmastime, I got a call from a shop in Berkeley that finally got them in. They've gotten in three or more shipments, already. Looks like they'll be regularly available. I've heard of a shop in San Francisco that got a HUGE shipment of tiger shrimp, too.

I bought three, then another three six days later. The morning after that, I found one dead. I've had no luck in keeping Neos alive in my other tanks, so I set up a 2.5-gallon tank with sand, corner filter, and bottled water (treated with RO Right). I'm hoping these five will stick around for a while, considering all the trouble I'm going to just to keep them alive. At least they're now available locally. Now to work on the shop to order blue shrimp... He-he-he...

With regards to fan shrimp, if I'm not mistaken, they're filter-feeders. This means that in a new set-up, the chances are great that they'll starve to death. I think you can add "particulate" foods, such as those you would feed corals. But I have no experience with keeping filter-feeder shrimp so I really don't know. Also, from what I've heard and seen, they're *extremely* shy and in a densely-planted (or decorated) tank, you may not see them too often. At LFS's, they're usually hanging around (or under) sponge filters where the food comes to *them*. Lazy little bums







.

BTW, GEORGE (Willms)... Please read the PM I sent you! Thanks.

-Naomi


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gnome:
> We just got some more tiger shrimp locally.
> -Naomi


erm, what kind of wallet damage are we talking about?









actually the wood shrimp _Atyopsis moluccensis_ is not shy at all! they will happily sit at a spot where the current flow (or the gravy train) is best and wait for food to be served. In fact they can be picked up with your hands, they don't even bother to swim away until you have grabbed them by the flanks.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

The tiger shrimp are actually cheaper than the cherry reds. I paid $10 for three tigers, whereas the same store sells cherry reds at $10 for two. Mail-order is a little cheaper, but you have to buy a minimum and the shipping is what really breaks the bank. The mail-order place was selling blue shrimp for the same price as the tiger shrimp ($18 for six). They arrived with no casualties, but they all died within about five days of going into my tank. I don't think I'll ever mail-order shrimp again. It was an expensive lesson to learn. Always try to get stuff through local shops... I guess it's not something you have to worry about in Singapore







.

-Naomi


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

do they ship with a piece of sponge or moss for the shrimps to cling onto during transporation?

tiger is about US$0.50-0.75, cherries, blues, greens about US$0.50-1.00 depending on quality and demand.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi Naomi, I think i see you on the freshwatershrimps forum







, haha we'll all suckers for shrimps, but here in Ca, you barely find any otehr shrimps other then ghost and Amano. i live in Walnut, about 23 miles west of LA, and i can't find any neo species, i'd really like to get my hands on some of them, and Frank's shipping cost is the reason why i havn't ordered frmo him yet...

Chester


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, Chester!

I'm surprised that Southern Californians have trouble finding the Neocaridina shrimp. There was one store owner up here whom I was hounding for the tiger shrimp and he said he would try to get them from L.A. Seems he did have them once, couldn't sell them or even *give* them away, and was reluctant to order too many of them again. I'm not sure what you call it, but I believe Southern California is one of the main "entry points" for fish and plants that are imported from other countries. 

I think if there's a demand for them, it'll eventually be fulfilled. Do what I did: print out photos, info, find out all the possible names the species could go by, and take this to any store that seems willing to do special orders. Like I said, I called around to MANY stores (starting in August) and I think of the 25 shops, at least five or six took what info I could provide and said they'd try their best to find them. Took four months, but it happened! BTW, the store receives tiger shrimp as "zebra shrimp," as did the place that had them last summer. 

hwchoy - yes, they ship with a good amount of Java moss in each bag of shrimp. I think there were five bags of shrimp: seven tigers, seven tigers (for another guy), seven blues, seven Yamatos (for the other guy), and 13 bumble bees (for the other guy). The only shrimp casualties whatsoever were five tigers in one bag and one tiger in the other. At first, I thought maybe the water got too cold. But bag with five dead tiger shrimp smelled foul. I think it got smooshed right next to the heat pack and actually *over-heated* them to death. It hit me that the box arrived at my doorstep *on its side*. I guess the arrows and the word "up" mean nothing to the Express Mail people. Anyway, I could have lived with the DOA's without losing sleep. But the fact that all seven of the blue shrimp and the two remaining tigers ALL died within a week of being put in my tank was the most disappointing thing of all. The tank receives no fertilization, is JAM-PACKED with Java moss, and other plants, and is well-aged. The only Neo remaining in there is a single humongous, cooked-lobster-red cherry shrimp. This is why I'm resorting to bottled water and activated carbon in the tiger shrimp tank. 

Oh, geez - I always write novels! Sorry. 

-Naomi

P.S. - George, I'm still looking for you! PLEASE check your PM.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Either way, y'all. You guys are simply lucky to even have access to those shrimps at 'ok' price







They are outrageous to me no matter, especially when they expired like what happened to Naomi's. All the money and time spent waiting gone down the drain. My sympathies!

BTW, what is/are the lowest temperatures these shrimps can tolerate? Any #'s on any genera/species appreciated! Since I will only be getting shrimps(no fish), I was wondering if I need to get a heater. Thanks!

Paul


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gnome:
> I've heard of a shop in San Francisco that got a HUGE shipment of tiger shrimp, too.


haHA yup justin got in 1500 of them...i think hes sold all but about 500 already.

p.s. hwchoy...50 cents a shrimp, jeez you really should get up on aquabid and get that cash money.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

haha, yv1, no way, my friend. hwchoy lives in Asia hence he has much easier access to those shrimps than us North Americans. All these things made me wonder; would the Asians be paying really high price for plants that are not available in Asia? Maybe they feel the same about certain animal and plant species that we have easier access to here. Just food for thought~~!


Paul


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by yv1:
> p.s. hwchoy...50 cents a shrimp, jeez you really should get up on aquabid and get that cash money.


Reminds me of an auction I saw just a few weeks ago. Somebody from Singapore was auctioning some Ludwigia sp. 'Pantanal', starting at some incredibly low price, full satisfaction guarantee, low shipping fee, etc. In the first couple of days I saw the bids shoot up to something like $58. The winning bid was about $68. Of course the only bidders were from the U.S. I simply couldn't imagine spending that kind of money on a few sprigs of plant material. But imagine the guy in Singapore! He could buy all the shrimp he could ever want on what he made on that one sale...


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gnome:
> 
> The winning bid was about $68. Of course the only bidders were from the U.S.


and that plant isn't even native to Singapore!









[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

People on aquabid can sometimes go nuts with the bidding on rare species. 3 stems of something for $50 is insane if you ask me!

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Seems insane to me, too, but I guess it depends on what you can do with the plant. I have trouble keeping some of the easiest plants alive (killed Ludwigia ovalis outright, Rotala indica poses a challenge, Lindernia rotundifolia wasn't looking well for a long time). Others have the Midas touch with virtually any plant, in whatever condition they receive it. If you can grow it well and propagate it fast, you could probably make back what you paid for a plant like that very quickly. I know this one guy who bid on the plant has this ability (he didn't win but received a sample of the plant later). But in the hands of somebody like me, it's bound to become a hard lesson learned... I thought it would be somewhat funny (in a cruel sort of way) if the Ludwigia was paid for and ended up being confiscated in transit. In such a case, though, I think the guy in Singapore would have given a full refund. 

I guess for some, $50+ for a few healthy stems is a sound investment. 

-Naomi


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

oh come on, hwchoy can ship from asia  especially to me...







put like 50 scrimps in a bag...im sure some will survive the trip. 

i got some tonina sp. from singapore and they arrived in perfect condition...leave it up to me to turn their lush growth into stemmy growth. *shrug*

50 bucks is a lot of scrilla to be spending on 3 stems...but we all got our guilty pleasures.


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

i just found some malayan shrimp, and blue shrimps in my local fish atore, their pric is around 2 bux per shrimps, can anyone give me any info on them? lke feeding, breeding, and life span? thanks. i wana haer frmo the experts..haha

chester


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, don't ever stop this post from proliferating cus pretty soon I will get shrimps for my newly set-up 10-gal;P It was meant to be a shrimp-only tank with nothing but plants. I finally finished planting the rest today, and will take "Before" mug shots tomorrow. So anymore infos and on shrimps that are good at eating any kindda algae will be great 


Paul


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by pomby27:
> i just found some malayan shrimp, and blue shrimps in my local fish atore, their pric is around 2 bux per shrimps, can anyone give me any info on them? lke feeding, breeding, and life span? thanks. i wana haer frmo the experts..haha
> ...


anyone have a pic of what *you* guys call a malayan shrimp? they shouldn't cost $2. I buy them in packs of 100 for US$5-8.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by SurWrathful:
> anymore infos and on shrimps that are good at eating any kindda algae will be great


I've never kept them, but somebody told me that the Brazilian Yellow-Belly shrimp is the best algae-eating shrimp he's ever had. Then again, he admitted to never having kept Amano (Yamato) shrimp. I think the yellow-bellies are known scientifically as Palaemon pantanal. I've only seen them advertised at Arizona Aquatic Gardens.

Hey - I got a question for you guys, and I hope *somebody* might know the answer. I think I might have mentioned earlier in this thread that I set up a 2.5-gallon tank just for tiger shrimp, using bottled water and corner filter with activated carbon and poly-fil. Well, I've been thinking about switching to a sponge filter (since it's bottled water, activated carbon is probably overkill) and I want to get the absolute smallest sponge filter out there. In one of my catalogs, I found two AZOO filters: Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter Multi (for 5 gallons) and Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter 11 (for 10 gallons). Intuitively, I'd go with the first one, but the photos are not pictured to scale, as far as I can see, and I need to make sure that I'm getting the smaller one (size-wise). They don't give dimensions and I can't find these sponges locally.

Another reason why I'd like to switch to sponge filtration is because shrimp seem to *love* grazing on the crud in these sponges. Whenever I see shrimp at LFS's, they're all picking at the sponge.

If anybody has either of these sponge filters but not both, I could use dimensions (diameter and height) to figure out if it's going to take up too much room in my tank. Thanks a lot!

-Naomi


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

haha you are lucky over at Singapore hwchoy, it cost quiet a bit here in the U.S as it is still not very popular. i belive the pic i included frm the "shrimp collection" thread is a malayan shrimp. though the ones i saw at the shop wasn't as red. i THINK they are malayans. care to help me out here gys?









Chester


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

opps, my bad i think its called the "Malaysian shrimp"...? i hope..


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Naomi, the one filter I have in my turtle tank sounds kindda similar to the ones you are considering. It is a simple sponge-type filter that I added a bit more stuff to further purify the water. It is simple in design. I hope my description is understandable and helpful to you







Here we go! It is square-looking; about 3X3X3(in cubed) The top lid has many fine spacings to allow for debris entrance through its suction. The center of the lid has two holes. One connects to the tubing that is connected to the air pump, and the other is the bubble outlet where the bubbles/purified water comes back out; it's called the exhaust stem on the box. Ok, I just dug out the box that the filter came in. Its official name is "JR. BOTTOM FILTER" It is recommended that you put activated carbon on the bottom, topped by a loosely packed "poly" filter wool. Instead of just adding carbon, I went and got the carbon/ammonia remover mix. Filter's company is Hagen, and is actually a gift to me from my girlfriend in Sweden. But I know we do have it here in the States as I have seen them in different sizes at Petsmart. Hope this info helped!

And thanks for the info on the shrimps!

Paul


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by pomby27:
> haha you are lucky over at Singapore hwchoy, it cost quiet a bit here in the U.S as it is still not very popular. i belive the pic i included frm the "shrimp collection" thread is a malayan shrimp. though the ones i saw at the shop wasn't as red. i THINK they are malayans. care to help me out here gys?
> ...


I'm not totally sure if we're referring to the same shrimp. What we call malayan shrimp (not malaysian, malayan refers to the geographical area of the Malay peninsula and the surrounding islands including Singapore. whereas Malaysia as a country actually includes parts of Borneo island.) are very proliferate breeders, hence very cheap, and also very colour variable. Mostly they are just plain whitish brown, but can acquire a whole spectrum of colours. Tell tale feature includes a cream/pale coloured stripe down the back with two side-'prongs', and also patterns on the tail fan.

Here I included one I found hiding in my pond which managed to grow to 1½-inch in size and a super super red colour.


















[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

ya i think they were malayans,







haha pardon me, i'm still in school learning, I'm just VERY interested in shrimps. how do you take care of your malayans? do they breed lke the otehr neocardinas?

Chester


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by pomby27:
> 
> ...


the biggest lesson you should learn is critical assessment of information offered. take what people tell you with a sizeable pinch of salt unless credibility has been established.







for all you know I'm tellling you a load of bovine excreta









yes, malayans breed like no tomorrow, but like any other shrimps, you must have a good place for the frys to grow up in without getting eaten. IME, a thick hairgrass bed with lots of accumulated mulch is ideal. I have lots of shrimps breeding in there and they even hybridised (which is actually not what I wanted







)

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I have three of these guys (or what looks identical to them). I've seen something like it referred to as "skunk shrimp" on another site. Mine are also variable in color. One of them is SO dark red, it camouflages perfectly with the driftwood. The other two are sort of brownish-yellow. They're *extremely* hardy and have witnessed the mass-deaths of countless Neocaridina spp. in the same tank. I imagine they'd do fine in any conditions that Amano shrimp could tolerate.

Next, I'd like to try C. serratirostris, if it is, in fact, a Caridina.

Paul, thank you so much for your description of the little filter. However, from the sounds of it, I think what you have there is a corner filter. I'm looking specifically for a sponge filter so the shrimp can pick at it. Right now, I AM using a corner filter (Lee's Economy Corner Filter) and it's taking up a LOT of space in my 2.5-gallon tank. I'm hoping that the small AZOO sponges are much smaller. Your corner filter sounds like it's smaller than the one I'm using. I'll have to look into it next time I'm at Petco or PetsMart because my original plan was to have *both* a corner AND sponge filters running in the one tiny tank. I've been thinking that maybe over-filtration would be the key to keeping the Neos alive.

-Naomi


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

Naomi, that is exactly what we call the Malayan shrimp. Tbey have that characteristic cream stripe over the back, same as that on the big red momma I posted earlier.

I just added 80 of them last week.









I would suggest we treat those scientific names with a lot of scepticism as there are a great many varieties of shrimps occuring in the South-east Asian and Southern China area which are poorly studied and documented.

Worst there appear to be some amount of hybridisation going on, some are possibly "natural" having being induced by the proximity of the varieties in the aquarium. I have personally witnessed such a "hybridisation" in my own tank.

[email protected] from Singapore









[This message was edited by hwchoy on Fri January 09 2004 at 10:25 AM.]


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh cool! Now I know what I have







. Do they have "babies" that are already well-developed, or do they have tiny larvae, characteristic of Caridina spp.?

I found mine (just the three) in a big shrimp tank at the LFS. I was actually charged a dollar more for these guys. The owner didn't even know what they were and suggested that they might be baby Singapore shrimp. I didn't think so because they had the little pincers. The closest that my "research" has gotten me to a proper ID was Caridina sp. 'Zeylanica'.

I've heard a number of stories where people ended up with these when they intended to buy C. japonica and noticed the slight difference in appearance only later, then sometimes a drastic color change. I wonder if they also inhabit the same environments as the Yamatos and get captured as "contaminants"...? Are Malayan shrimp collected in Japan at all?

-Naomi


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

Naomi, I would not try to narrow most shrimps down to their species, particularly those "ornamental" types now coming onto the market.

Most of those tiger, cherry, bee, blue, green and stuff seem to be from a closely related group. I note the cherries seem to breed true. I know the tigers (some of you call them zebra) have hybridised with either the bee or malayan in my tank.

The Yamato _Caridina japonica_ and the red-nose _Palaemon scarletti_ are some of the more clearly demarcated species. Not to mention the big Singapore/Wood shrimp _Atyopsis moluccensis_.

As for people confusing malayans and others with the Yamatoes, let me post here a clear picture of the Yamato, do encourage people to print it and bring it along for shopping! Note the purple dash on the flanks of the yamato, and their dorsal stripe is straight and thin.

oh and righ-click and save a *video* to see them in action.

 

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gnome:
> I've heard a number of stories where people ended up with these when they intended to buy C. japonica and noticed the slight difference in appearance only later, then sometimes a drastic color change. I wonder if they also inhabit the same environments as the Yamatos and get captured as "contaminants"...? Are Malayan shrimp collected in Japan at all?
> ...


I would say these two guys have more than a SLIGHT difference in appearance!









Malayan are not from Japan, probably from the swamp of South-east Asia. They're bred on farms anyway, and probably the Yamatoes are also bred on farm but apparently they only breed well in brackish conditions.

Probably the "contamination" occurs at the wholesaler or importer.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hwchoy,

You just helped to solve a mystery, today! It seems that somebody received a bunch of shrimp as "bamboo shrimp" and the recipient *knew* that they were not. I pointed him to this thread and he's positive that what he got was a shipment of Malayan shrimp. Thanks! 

Yes, I knew immediately that these were not Yamato shrimp when I saw them, but I could imagine that somebody who was not familiar with shrimp would not think twice if they saw it in a bag with a bunch of similarly-sized Yamatos. They might notice it much later, as I said. 

I know what you mean about the futility of species identification. Last summer I started getting bumble bee shrimp, and when I went to do some on-line "research" on them, I saw "new bee type I" or "new bee type II" or "new bee type III" or "N. serrata"... I decided to leave it at "bee shrimp." Seems that cherry reds are a red variant of N. denticulata, the "normal" variety not being red at all. I hope that as shrimp become more popular in the hobby, there will be some better method of identifying the different species and/or subspecies. This ambiguity is something that isn't well-tolerated in aquarium plantkeeping, at least. And it would help in preventing crossings, too. 

I suppose it's just as well that my Neos never bred. Oh yeah - so you're pretty sure that the Malayans are of the genus Neocaridina? I'm wondering why mine have been doing so well, while my cherries and every other Neo that's gone into that tank has expired very quickly. I assumed that they were so tough because they were Caridinas. 

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

hwchoy - I sent you a PM. Okay?


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

Naomi, I am also a nut for species identification, that's why I have set up (albeit still underconstruction) a photo-ID archive for fishes and shrimps, we collect ID-quality pictures to assist aquarist in identifying species. I have a very conservative annotation policy. For the moment you can browse the archive at www.hexazona.com/images.
For freshwater fishes I get my scientific materials from FishBase.org, but for shrimps the information is rather scanty and not so "scientific".

e.g. I have also seen cherries being labeled as _N. denticulata_ but that's from aquarium source, not scientific articles, and there are only a limited of aquariun or importers that I will trust with species identification, one of them is Yuji Sasaki of RVA Japan. You would want to visit his site at www.rva.ne.jp.
I am actually not positive that malayans are from the Neocaridina genus. Scientist use some specific taxonomic details to assign genus which is not always visible. For example, the wood shrimp _Atyopsis moluccensis_ is a filter feeder with 2 pairs of "net" on its arms. The tiny filter feeding shrimp native to Singapore known as Temasek shrimp (because it was discovered in the Sime Road Forest of Singapore and Temasek was the ancient name for Singapore) however does not belong in _Atyopsis_ but rather give the name _Caridina temasek_!









BTW, any forummers here into photography would like to contribute to my archive would you please contact me at [email protected], I'm sure there are lots of materials I do not get over here as well, e.g. the "Brazilian yellow-bellied grass shrimp"









[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

hwchoy, i think we need some hook ups from singapore for shrimps, care to be the connection?














. haha. On a more serious note, how long should my tank be cycled, i ahve some java moss and ricca.thx

Chester


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Can anybody help with breeding information for cherry red shrimp.

I have a 33g tank that I have used for raising fry, well planted and algaeful. I'm picking up 4 cherry red shrimp and hoping to breed them in this tank, and use them to populate the other tanks.

How often will they breed?

Do the female carry the fertilized eggs and then release them as larvae?

Are the larvae free-swimming or do they crawl across the bottom?

As for feeding the larvae, will a normal old well planted tank with lots of algae suffice?

How long for the larvae to become adults?

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by trilinearmipmap:
> 
> ...


http://www.rupert.net/~mryeburn
[/QUOTE]

I'd first comment that 4 sounds rather small a starting population. Just want to make sure you understand my experience is with about 100 as a starting base.

OK, the questions:

They seem to breed all the time. In a thickly planted HG tank, you will not see them very often. They're adult sized at 1-1.5cm and carries large orange coloured eggs. I cannot recall if they turn black upon maturity or not.

Next thing you know, there will be tiny shrimps appearing among the HG tips, these should be about 3mm.

If you have HG, chances are you will not see anything larvae until they become visible around 3mm.

I don't do anything special to feed them, just make sure your HG grows nicely (I inject CO2 aggressively) and everything should be fine.

I notice baby waves every other month or so, once you see them milling about at 3-5mm sizes they will grow fairly fast.

If you use a cannister filter, be sure to pour the content in a net before cleaning as many get sucked into the filter when they're small. I routinely find about 20-30 shrimps in my Eheim 2222.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the information hwchoy.

I can't start with 100 because they are 10 bucks each. Well I can but I won't.

I figure I'll put a sponge prefilter over the intake to my Eheim.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Good luck with this Mike, 
maybe you'll end up with so many you'll have to send them away!!







*cough, me*

I've never seen any here, 
but I know what you mean about the price, 
amanos are $7

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

based on my observation, try to pick a mix of deep-bodied and slim-bodied specimens, otherwise you may end up all of one sex.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> &#8230;but I know what you mean about the price, amanos are $7












-
[email protected] from Singapore









[This message was edited by hwchoy on Thu January 15 2004 at 06:39 AM.]


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I started off with about a dozen and have given dozens more away.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by trilinearmipmap:
> Can anybody help with breeding information for cherry red shrimp.
> ...


http://www.rupert.net/~mryeburn
[/QUOTE]

Hi,

It takes about 23-28 days for the eggs to hatch. You're right, the female will carry the eggs till they hatch and release the fry, which are really tiny versions of the adult. From my short-sighted observation, each female can typically carry about 30-50 or so eggs, and I get about 20 fry from there. I've rescued fry as small as 1mm from my canister filter. Some are just like specks of dust. They're so small I can't even net them, so pour out the water into a white basin and I suck them up will an air hose. You'll see that they "jump" away when you approach with the air hose. It's a good idea to cover the prefilter with a piece of sponge. It'll take about 6-8 weeks before you see the young ones grow to adult size.

Don't worry about starting out with only 4. Once they start reproducing like hamsters, the increase is pretty much geometric. It'll be a good idea to get a couple more from another source so that there won't be so much inbreeding.

Here's 2 shots of one of my pregnant mommas and her kids.



















Vic
-----------------------------
My Planted Gallery


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

I just want to mention that I ended up picking up a Singapore/Wood/Bamboo Shrimp yesterday. 

He's taken well to my minibow, and I think he realizes that he is the king of the tank. (Being that I only have a 1.5" Honey Gourami and Pygmy cories in there now) 

I'll try to snap a pic of him as soon as I can get a clear shot, but watching him is amazing.

As soon as my LFS gets Cherry Shrimp in, I'm going to add a pair of them, and possibly a single species of another shrimp, of which I will name him "David."

I named the wood one "Goliath", rather fitting if you ask me.

I'm curious, would it be a good idea to drop in some liquid fry food every few days for the filter-feeding shrimp? I have frozen baby brine shrimp as well, and microworms that love to float around in the current as well - would this be beneficial to the diet of the Wood Shrimp or should I just let him fend for himself?

Patience always pays off.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Singapore shrimp are filter feeders. They extend two fan-like hands to filter the water. IMO, it's hard to keep them. Often they attach themselves to the filter intake because a current is created and draws the food to them. As a result you don't see them very often. I think a well-kept clean tank is not for them.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

I realize that they are filter feeders (one of the reasons why I bought one, actually) and I am not so into keeping a tank spotless, but more natural, so while I do do water changes every week, it works out to a 15% one or so, with lots of plants in the tank.

I asked about the baby brine shrimp and infurisia because I know they float throught he water column for a bit, and it would allow the filter-feeding shrimp to get some more food in his diet, through that supplementation.

Just wondering if this is a viable idea, or if anyone else has tried this. Thanks









Patience always pays off.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


LOL, I supposed you wanna tell us how much Amanos cost over there, hwchoy?


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

Yamatoes (or Amano) are no more than US$ 0.50


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

haha, here we go again Good to see you, hwchoy!


Paul


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

You would have thought that the price of cherry shrimp would drop due to them being very prolific; but the price is still fairly steep for some people to even consider getting.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I think it's just a supply and demand thing really. Small supply, larger demand, higher price.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Why aren't there (already) established stores/organizations that breed and sell these critters? It's mainly because these shrimps are imported that made them expensive. If we could mass breed them domestically, I am sure the price would drop greatly. It's about time, don't yall think?!


Paul


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

If you provide me with 100 cherry shrimp, I will provide the space and time to breeding them.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


heheheheheeheheh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hohohohohohohohohoho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya killing me, EDGE my man

Paul


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

You know it is a win/win situation







. 100 shrimps up front and 500+ back in 1/2 year.

Think big and start small.

Too bad I live in Canada. I would have done it myself just to help out the hobby. There is a much larger demand for shrimps in US, from what I can tell. Not 100 shrimp of course. 10 or less.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

My Cherry Shrimp and Crystal Red Bee Shrimp are breeding quite rapidly









I suggest: 1). Shrimp only tank, no predators.
2). Indian Almond Leaves

With the Indian Almond leaves, my shrimp, added at different times, became 'with eggs' within a week of being added to the tank.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Tiny baby shrimp on a rock


----------

